# HEAT MAT NOT HOT ENOUGH??)



## Serpentsalem (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey guys, the other day I got a Bredli hatching and a terrarium set up, it came with a heat mat and thermometer. (the heat mat has a thermostat built inside it). However I don’t think it’s getting hot enough.. it’s only going up to about 29degress during the day.... any help? 

thank you


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 19, 2020)

CourtRuth said:


> Hey guys, the other day I got a Bredli hatching and a terrarium set up, it came with a heat mat and thermometer. (the heat mat has a thermostat built inside it). However I don’t think it’s getting hot enough.. it’s only going up to about 29degress during the day.... any help?
> 
> thank you


How many watts is the heat mat? 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpentsalem (Jun 19, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> How many watts is the heat mat?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



It’s 7WATT I’m pretty sure xx


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 19, 2020)

CourtRuth said:


> It’s 7WATT I’m pretty sure xx


The thermostats in them cuts off if it gets around 50degress which is way to hot for snakes anyways , if u get an actual thermostat and connect it to the heat mat it controls ot more.. which you'll need anyway..
Maybe get a 16 watt 

So pretty much the thermostat in the heat matt doesn't really control the temp its more of a safety thing

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpentsalem (Jun 19, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> The thermostats in them cuts off if it gets around 50degress which is way to hot for snakes anyways , if u get an actual thermostat and connect it to the heat mat it controls ot more.. which you'll need anyway..
> Maybe get a 16 watt
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Thank you so much!!
I’ll buy a thermostat


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 19, 2020)

CourtRuth said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I’ll buy a thermostat


No dramas you'll feel better with that and safer for snakey

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 19, 2020)

That sounds about right for a heat mat that size , you can get bigger higher wattage mats or a heat cord , what are you using for substrate ?


----------

